# before an after



## bobsbikes (Sep 22, 2012)

just got this one done been working on it for a few weeks hope you like it




heres some of my others


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful restoration job on the Radio Flyer!  Nice to these wheeled toys being preserved along with trikes, scooters, etc.

Dave


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job on the restoration!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice restos. Love the one with stake sides.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 26, 2012)

Great work.  Love the old wagons!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice!
I may have hub caps for the rapid.....


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 26, 2012)

*hub caps*



bricycle said:


> Very nice!
> I may have hub caps for the rapid.....




im looking for a set or just 1 let me know what you got
thay look like this


----------

